# [GoProVid added!] 70 Gallon South American (A.Heckelii, Lemon Tetras, and Cories)



## Momobobo

In light of a passing of Rick (my Altifron) I have sold most of my previous stock and gone in a "new direction." 
70 Gallon Tank (48"x18"x18")

Lighting: 48" Shoplight
Substrate: Playsand
Filtration: Penguin HoB, Fluval 403 canister filter and Aquanova NCF-1200 canister filter.
Heater: 250 watt Aqueon Stealth Heater
Plants: Echinodorus Major, Hornwort, Java moss, and Alternthera Reineckii "Rosaefolia"














Plecos:









































































Bob (the Heckelii):


----------



## Momobobo

The Lemon Tetras


----------



## er201

Very nice bobby, that certainly is an impressive school of lemon tetras.


----------



## jay_leask

nice tank, it looks awesome with the tetras schooling. sweet plecos also.


----------



## mollyb

now that is a school of tetras. Nice. What are you feeding?, does the water take long to clear up?


----------



## rich16

Nice photos...great looking tank. Love the large school of lemons.


----------



## Momobobo

Thanks everybody!



mollyb said:


> now that is a school of tetras. Nice. What are you feeding?, does the water take long to clear up?


In the video I was feeding egg yolk, they REALLY enjoy it. It takes around an hour to clear up running two large canisters.


----------



## mollyb

well, they look great, so it must be working, I imagine the egg yolk is just an intermittent treat food, the plecos also look happy with the veggies!.


----------



## Momobobo

Only the first 8 I got are in prime colour right now. The 40 I got from Pat are still abit pale  Yes, the Egg yolk is just a treat I put in whenever I hardboil eggs for myself.


----------



## Luke78

Lemon tetras are a bit under rated if you ask me, once they settle in and get used to their surroundings and diet that yellow will pop out! They do school tightly when i had my 2 dozen just my experiences and from looking at yours the same as well.Doesn't take a lot to make them happy, and will breed for anyone.Nice looking setup by the way, thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## macframalama

do you think these tetras would be fast enough to act as dithers in a sa/ca cichlid tank, i dont mean like angels and rams i mean like midas and other big guys, I am just concerned they would be lunch they would have to be hella fast lol..

I wouldnt mind a nice cloud of fish ripping around but at the same time i dont want a mobile buffet ...


----------



## charles

lunch...

get some catfish, like porthole, they are always active and won't be lunch.


----------



## macframalama

alright thats what i figured, i just want something lol..... what else is new


----------



## Momobobo

Pictures don't do these guys justice, when they are happy they have a white glaze over the transparent part of their fins. 

















My breeder tank ;D









Hey, my Heckelii knows how to do the trick kiss 
[video]http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i442/Momobobo_Chan/September%2015/?action=view&current=heckeliikiss.mp4[/video]


----------



## Momobobo




----------



## charles

you change how it was aquascaping... nice.


----------



## Momobobo




----------



## Momobobo

And what a fully coloured Lemon Tetra looks like...stunning if I do say so myself.


----------



## jobber

Very nice setup and nice looking plecos and lemon tetras. Nice school of lemons.


----------



## bigfry

Nice setup and videos! Love the "flirting" video too.


----------



## Momobobo




----------



## jobber

Very nice pictures and nice South American biotope. Those lemons have such a nice yellow once they mature.

Do your heckeli keep the trumpet snails in check?

what's the overhanging plant with roots growing? Gives the tank a very natural look.


----------



## Momobobo

Thank you Jobber 
The trumpet snails are in a separate tank (my ten gallon breeder). I have thrown a few large ones into the main tank but I don't see them at all.
THe plant that is floating is just some extra hornwort.


----------



## jobber

You got quite the swarm of Lemon tetras. Quite the sight during feeding time. 
Glad i set up that thread on show and tell. Got to revisit your tank again. 

Any updates? additions?

Been awhile.


----------



## Momobobo

No recent additions. Have been concentrating on the salty (had a crash :x) and the Fluval Canister for this filter pooped out. 
Been considering getting a school of cories for this tank. Will probably get 12 or so after I sell the L66 and the L191.

The lemon tetras are great though and Bob (the Heckelii) has been growing well :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo

^What a typo, the canister for this tank died.

Update? Went with my girlfriend to Fantasy (new shipment) for Bettas, walked out with 10 Cories. Loxo and Alexrodi.
Added my smaller Fluval 203 too.


















The video really compresses it...its much wider in person.


----------



## Phillyb

Cool video! you got some nice tanks


----------



## Momobobo

Have not updated in a long time eh...I have not died, and this tank is still up and running (the only stable one that I can enjoy, sadly)

Added:
-A bunch of plants, went back to planted. Just a bunch of swords, ferns, and other low light goodies.
-A ton of cories, current inhabitants being:
-2 Alexrodi
-4 Loxozonus
-9 Juhli 

I'll get pictures once everybody settles in (including the plants)


----------



## jobber

quite the collection of corydoras 

Hopefully we're trending to all update our tank journals since Fall is here and people getting back into the hobby.


----------



## Momobobo

His sulking stump


----------



## Momobobo

xxDoublepostxx


----------



## Livyding

Hey Bobby what's this guy you've got here? Nice eyes! And what's he eating? Some type of squash?









I like the stainless steel skewer to keep the zucchini weighted down BTW... going to have to try that myself.


----------



## Momobobo

Just your standard run of the mill Bristle Nose Pleco  He's eating Japanese Squash.


----------



## Shiyuu

Did you need to blanch it or steam it??
Because the raw one is as hard as yam, or harder...


----------



## charles

no need to. Pleco will be able to eat them.


----------



## Momobobo

Shiyuu said:


> Did you need to blanch it or steam it??
> Because the raw one is as hard as yam, or harder...


I take it from when we have dinner, we steam it. But like Charles says, it does not make much of a difference. When it's more soft the tetras and cichlids are more inclined to take a bite.


----------



## Momobobo

Got a Go-Pro for Scuba diving, thought it would be fun to drop it in my tank.Was right after a water change, so some of the fish are washed out in terms of colour.

Party gets started (food is added) at 2:15
A. Heckelii joins in at 4:30
Bottom Feeder party at 8:00


----------



## AWW

Looking good bobby, That underwater cam takes a great video!


----------



## wish

Looks great! I especially think your plecos have a lot of personality. How soft do you boil your zucchini till?


----------



## Momobobo

They go in raw


----------

